# What is wrong with the brass at MSP?



## Hush

https://tbdailynews.com/state-trooper-and-marine-combat-veteran-fired-and-humiliated-in-front-of-peers-by-lieutenant-previously-charged-with-domestic-ab-for-shoving-wifes-face-in-toilet-filled-with-feces/



I know TB isn't the most popular here, but this is insane.


----------



## TheSnowman

When it comes to MSP, nothing surprises me anymore. Glad I left that fucking place.


----------



## Hush

Just another typical Massachusetts hack factory, only with guns. Not talking about the men and women who actually do work.


----------



## Hush

Separated at birth?
















Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD

Ok, so who is the poo guy and who is the victim?


----------



## Hush

Grown up Jason Voorhees is the lieutenant who held his wife's face in a shit-filled toilet, and then embarrassed a solid young trooper and veteran in the most humiliating way possible rather than handling it like a professional. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## FAPD

STOOPID!!


----------



## CCCSD

Hush said:


> Grown up Jason Voorhees is the lieutenant who held his wife's face in a shit-filled toilet, and then embarrassed a solid young trooper and veteran in the most humiliating way possible rather than handling it like a professional.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


Thank you. That title and “article” were a bit confusing.


----------



## DPH1992

This TB guy is all over the place. Hard to understand the direction he takes these articles down..

Well.. I will say this, Baker isn’t blinking. I figured he would have given in by now, but by the looks of it they really are taking these guys off the job.


----------



## DPH1992

I really would like to understand what the contingency plan is here though. The State is out of their mind if they think losing 200-300 troopers won’t have a serious impact on standards going forward. Then on the other end they’re in no real hurry from what I can see on getting this next academy started. 

You thought Route 24 was bad before? Watch it now when there’s no Trooper in sight for 20 miles.


----------



## Hush

That's why they're doing it 20 or so at a time, and in the most punitive ways possible to scare the rest into line. At some point the frogs need to realize the pot of water is already boiling. If there was ever a time for blue flu...this is it. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## DPH1992

Hush said:


> That's why they're doing it 20 or so at a time, and in the most punitive ways possible to scare the rest into line. At some point the frogs need to realize the pot of water is already boiling. If there was ever a time for blue flu...this is it.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


Yeah that’s a good strategy, but I don’t think it’ll matter. The people who haven’t gotten vaxed at this point aren’t changing their minds I don’t think. This kid that just got fired? He’ll be picked up by his former town or another town in no time and the same could probably be said for a lot of them. Then the older ones might just say F it and go off into the sunset.

I don’t know, it’s not looking good for them though. Never seen the department in such rough shape.


----------



## Hush

Their leadership has been rotten for decades. If there's a purge, it should be at the top. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound

DPH1992 said:


> This TB guy is all over the place. Hard to understand the direction he takes these articles down..
> 
> Well.. I will say this, Baker isn’t blinking. I figured he would have given in by now, but by the looks of it they really are taking these guys off the job.





DPH1992 said:


> I really would like to understand what the contingency plan is here though. The State is out of their mind if they think losing 200-300 troopers won’t have a serious impact on standards going forward. Then on the other end they’re in no real hurry from what I can see on getting this next academy started.
> 
> You thought Route 24 was bad before? Watch it now when there’s no Trooper in sight for 20 miles.


I don't think TB edits his articles and it's clear no one else does because they all seem like stream of consciousness writing. It's pretty much the way I write before I proof and edit especially when I'm angry or tired. There's nothing wrong with it and it's a great way to make sure you hit all your points, but I don't think he actually takes that first draft and refines it because he's in a such a hurry to get the story out.

Honestly I think this is their way of defunding the police without actually saying they're defunding the police. Think about it, they're firing more people than they will put on in two classes over the vaccine mandate. What better way to defund the police than to do it in a way that allows you to put the blame on someone else? "Well we didn't want to let staffing get that low, but they forced our hand and gave us no choice. Now the citizens are going to suffer because of those who refused to follow the _law_." They won't say "who refused to follow orders" because that sends a message that people will wake up to, but they know that most people either don't understand the difference or don't care that there is a difference between a law and a dictum by the governor.

You think a desk and two was bad, buckle up because it's going to be a bumpy ride. NHSP is going to have more patrols than MSP at the rate this is going.


----------



## Roy Fehler

Who cares? Sit back and watch it burn.

I travel the Mass Pike 2x a day (to and from work), and in all the time I’ve been doing that, I can count on one hand the number of times I’ve seen a MSP cruiser not on a detail.

What’s really going to change? Less MSP cruisers on the highway? They’re already not there, so what?

Let Charlie Parker live with the consequences of his decisions.


----------



## Hush

The MSP isn't interested in defunding the police....they strong arm Massport into giving them the amount of overtime the MSP says they want. The top hacks get paid $200K a year, they're all about funding...their bank accounts. 
This is a purge of anyone who dares think for themselves. If they treat their own troopers this deplorably over a NONEXISTENT and unenforceable vaccine "mandate" (Biden held a press conference nothing has been signed into actual law) how are the Nuremberg boys going to treat the average citizen when they're turned loose to confiscate firearms? 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## DPH1992

Hush said:


> The MSP isn't interested in defunding the police....they strong arm Massport into giving them the amount of overtime the MSP says they want. The top hacks get paid $200K a year, they're all about funding...their bank accounts.
> This is a purge of anyone who dares think for themselves. If they treat their own troopers this deplorably over a NONEXISTENT and unenforceable vaccine "mandate" (Biden held a press conference nothing has been signed into actual law) how are the Nuremberg boys going to treat the average citizen when they're turned loose to confiscate firearms?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


With everything they’re going through, I could see us in Boston maybe finally getting a crack at Logan and the Seaport in the next few years. I remember when I was going through the academy, Billy Evans was still commissioner and he was all about getting Logan under BPD control. Gross wasn’t quite as vocal about Logan as Evans was and well.. for now we don’t really have a real commissioner.


----------



## Hush

Someone related to me was hired by Massport as a consultant on how to reduce costs and increase efficiency. When he saw how large the budget for MSP was, he was told "don't worry about that, we can't touch it". When he protested that didn't make sense, he was told "MSP tells us what they want for overtime and budget, and we give it to them" with zero oversight or accountability. Typical Massachusetts, using our money to pay patronage to hacks, like how nobody ever had an issue that we paid toll collectors $65k a year to literally take the ticket out of the ticket dispensing machine and hand it to you. This state is rotten and fucked and will never be fixed. Move to NH or any other red state, and even the RMV can be a painless experience compared to anything involving government in MA. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## DPH1992

Hush said:


> Someone related to me was hired by Massport as a consultant on how to reduce costs and increase efficiency. When he saw how large the budget for MSP was, he was told "don't worry about that, we can't touch it". When he protested that didn't make sense, he was told "MSP tells us what they want for overtime and budget, and we give it to them" with zero oversight or accountability. Typical Massachusetts, using our money to pay patronage to hacks, like how nobody ever had an issue that we paid toll collectors $65k a year to literally take the ticket out of the ticket dispensing machine and hand it to you. This state is rotten and fucked and will never be fixed. Move to NH or any other red state, and even the RMV can be a painless experience compared to anything involving government in MA.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


That’s funny, hire a consultant to consult and then don’t take his advice. Gotta love it.


----------



## USAF286

What I want to ask a lot of state employees that I meet...


----------



## DPH1992

This will be the crazy Lieutenant that shoves women’s heads into toilets at his next interview..


----------



## Hush

DPH1992 said:


> That’s funny, hire a consultant to consult and then don’t take his advice. Gotta love it.


What do they care, it's not their money 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## EUPD377

It always blew my mind that Massport pays however much to have their own PD that does…something? and also pays a huge chunk of change to MSP to police the vast majority of their property. Pick one or the other. Invest in your own PD enough so that they can handle everything, or get rid of them and contract all their work out to another agency, be it MSP, BPD, or whoever else.


----------



## Hush

Gladu should be shamed off the job. Instead, he will continue to get promoted. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## DPH1992

EUPD377 said:


> It always blew my mind that Massport pays however much to have their own PD that does…something? and also pays a huge chunk of change to MSP to police the vast majority of their property. Pick one or the other. Invest in your own PD enough so that they can handle everything, or get rid of them and contract all their work out to another agency, be it MSP, BPD, or whoever else.


I don’t travel much, but don’t most major US cities have the municipal departments policing their airports? I can’t think of another state that has the state police patrol any major airports.


----------



## Hush

And F troop is the big cushy cash cow.


----------



## RodneyFarva

This is just so messed up, yet they continue with the "First and Finest" attitude. The "we are under staffed" complaint is getting old and is not helping your cause, start thinking about taking laterals, lets take a look at everyone who applies to the MSP and start the weeding out process there and not at their test score. We all know people who just can't test well but they would make one hell of an Cop. It friggen blows my mind the MSP will take a 21 year old kid over a seasoned, educated and experienced individual just because he or she scored a 99+ on the test. The agency was created in 1865 and the general mentally is still stuck in the same time line. This needs to change, its time to Improvise, adapt, overcome.

Do you know why morale is low?

It happens when you can't fill shifts and Troopers are getting stuck and your only recourse is to pull guys form specialty positions and put them back into patrol.

You get caught up in scandals red handed and accept no responsibility for it.

A Trooper does the right ethical thing at an oui crash and is reprimanded for it.

You hire a Trooper, Finds out the Trooper has a unfavorably teenage past then claim you knew nothing of it, when you had a large part in the initial investigation.

A whole troop gets disbanded for overtime abuse and falsifying records and only a hand full of personal are criminally charged but most are allowed to retire.

You get cadets that make a RTT but are fired the week they start field training after getting caught oui or trying to pick a fight outside of a bar...

The list goes on and on where I could wright pages and pages of shady activity, now this! firing a Trooper, Combat Vet, all around stellar employee because of his religious beliefs in regard to the vaccine mandate. I just can't comprehend that. So now I will address the brass and hand full of troopers that have allowed this to happen you should hang your head and shame knowing not only did you fail your department and violated the oath you swore to uphold, but you failed the Commonwealth.

Now to the Troopers that still have hope. To the men and women who took this job not because of the pay check, but because it was a calling, please stay, it sucks right now I know but I believe we can make it through this, and for the love of God do every thing you can do to bring that agency back to what it once was... Honorable, Respected and sometimes Feared!


“The only thing necessary for the triumph of _evil_ is for _good men_ to do nothing.”


----------



## EUPD377

DPH1992 said:


> I don’t travel much, but don’t most major US cities have the municipal departments policing their airports? I can’t think of another state that has the state police patrol any major airports.


I know every time I’ve flown in or out of Bradley, I’ve only seen CSP working it. Of course that’s a pretty small town so I’m sure that’s part of it. I’m pretty sure the Atlantic City airport also has NJSP running it.

In my state, the “state police” (we only have limited jurisdiction highway patrol) doesn’t work airports but several airports have their own PD’s. Raleigh-Durham has RDU Police and Greensboro airport has their own PD too. That’s pretty much the equivalent of if Massport PD ran the show Logan. Charlotte used to have a PD, but now contracts with Charlotte Mecklenberg Police to cover the airport.


----------



## j912839123

Gladu seems to enjoy the toilet. Article says he is assigned to New Braintree. Wouldn’t be surprised if he was the same SPA instructor involved with making recruits wear soiled underwear on their heads a few years ago?


----------



## LA Copper

DPH1992 said:


> I don’t travel much, but don’t most major US cities have the municipal departments policing their airports? I can’t think of another state that has the state police patrol any major airports.


Both LAX and Burbank Airports have their own police departments. While they both technically work for their respective cities, both LAX PD and Burbank Airport PDs are independent of the city's PDs.


----------



## Foxy85

Florida is a mix for Airport Police. Some airports have their own agencies, (Tampa, Orlando), while I think others like Fort Meyers is run by Lee County Port Authority Police….

Ft. Lauderdale is contracted out to Broward Sheriff’s office (I think as extra duty or details to the deputies, coupled with assigned deputies, but not positive), and Miami has an “airport division” of Miami-Dade County Police.


----------



## KPD54

EUPD377 said:


> I know every time I’ve flown in or out of Bradley, I’ve only seen CSP working it. Of course that’s a pretty small town so I’m sure that’s part of it. I’m pretty sure the Atlantic City airport also has NJSP running it.
> 
> In my state, the “state police” (we only have limited jurisdiction highway patrol) doesn’t work airports but several airports have their own PD’s. Raleigh-Durham has RDU Police and Greensboro airport has their own PD too. That’s pretty much the equivalent of if Massport PD ran the show Logan. Charlotte used to have a PD, but now contracts with Charlotte Mecklenberg Police to cover the airport.


Why the hell does MassPort have its own police department, but it doesn't run a major massport property like Logan? What the hell is the point of having your own PD if it doesn't do anything.


----------



## Hush

KPD54 said:


> Why the hell does MassPort have its own police department, but it doesn't run a major massport property like Logan? What the hell is the point of having your own PD if it doesn't do anything.


$$$

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## KPD54

EUPD377 said:


> I know every time I’ve flown in or out of Bradley, I’ve only seen CSP working it. Of course that’s a pretty small town so I’m sure that’s part of it. I’m pretty sure the Atlantic City airport also has NJSP running it.
> 
> In my state, the “state police” (we only have limited jurisdiction highway patrol) doesn’t work airports but several airports have their own PD’s. Raleigh-Durham has RDU Police and Greensboro airport has their own PD too. That’s pretty much the equivalent of if Massport PD ran the show Logan. Charlotte used to have a PD, but now contracts with Charlotte Mecklenberg Police to cover the airport.


I'd also like to make my bitch known that the State police having sole jurisdiction over the Seaport is a public safety hazard, and shouldn't happen.


----------



## USAF3424

KPD54 said:


> I'd also like to make my bitch known that the State police having sole jurisdiction over the Seaport is a public safety hazard, and shouldn't happen.


They don’t. It’s pretty much split down the middle.


----------



## KPD54

USAF3424 said:


> They don’t. It’s pretty much split down the middle.


Huh, i thought it was all one jurisdiction. Still, why not give both concurrent jurisdiction.


----------



## Hush

KPD54 said:


> Huh, i thought it was all one jurisdiction. Still, why not give both concurrent jurisdiction.


All about money. That and institutional ego. But mostly money. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Sooty

IA detectives who greased background checks of the unworthy, captain's who can't read ID numbers, and Lt's who quash Admin 18 and sexual harassment complaints. 

Then someone inside who thinks they know all that's going on feeding TB not necessarily always good info. 

Let's not forget the PIO releasing information he's got no business releasing, but does it because he crushes on the sexual predator. 

🤷‍♀️

They want the public to think it's cleaned up, but it is and will always be "how they always did it*.


----------



## DPH1992

KPD54 said:


> Huh, i thought it was all one jurisdiction. Still, why not give both concurrent jurisdiction.


We respond to calls in Seaport, but they also respond to calls in the Seaport. It’s kind of like the Switzerland of Boston.

They publicly state that it’s their jurisdiction though. I’ve never really understood why they’re there outside of it just being a money grab for them.

I’m not even sure how it breaks down to who responds to what or where incoming goes to. It’s not my district, but I can imagine there’s a lot of instances where both of us show up to a call. Better that than the alternative of thinking “We’ll let them respond to that” and nobody showing up.


----------



## EUPD377

My aunt was staying in a hotel or AirBNB in the Seaport a while back, and someone broke into her car. She called to report it, and a BPD officer came out and said he’d take a report. He took all the info for a report and left. A little bit later, a trooper showed up and said HE’D take a report, then he took all the info and left. Not long after, a Massport cop materialized, said it was HER jurisdiction, and SHE’D need to take the report. She then collected all the info, and left. We’re still not sure if there were three reports written, no reports, or any amount in between. When she called insurance, they were just as confused who they needed to talk to. The whole thing is a mess.


----------



## DPH1992

EUPD377 said:


> My aunt was staying in a hotel or AirBNB in the Seaport a while back, and someone broke into her car. She called to report it, and a BPD officer came out and said he’d take a report. He took all the info for a report and left. A little bit later, a trooper showed up and said HE’D take a report, then he took all the info and left. Not long after, a Massport cop materialized, said it was HER jurisdiction, and SHE’D need to take the report. She then collected all the info, and left. We’re still not sure if there were three reports written, no reports, or any amount in between. When she called insurance, they were just as confused who they needed to talk to. The whole thing is a mess.


When Billy Evans was Commissioner he told Baker, Walsh, Gilpin (I think she was Colonel at the time) and everyone else. MSP can have all the road details and OT they want, we want the Seaport for house calls and anything not involving road violations and details.. he never got anywhere with it. People liked to make fun of Evans because he was a bit rough around the edges because he wasn’t as cultured as say Gross was, but he knew right from wrong and the MSP pretending like Seaport should fall under their jurisdiction is wrong.


----------



## Hush

The ole' Massachusetts triple dip!

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## 9319

Easy on the Massport crew. It’s just a bunch of moderately connected sign holders who need a job. A hack holding pattern, like the court officers… but with a FT academy. And for good pay. There ok. I don’t think I’d wanna walk into a sideways call or violent fight with any of em thou.

disband the SP troop and Massport PD.Take that money and create a proper AP PD competent in physical security, critical asset protection and Antiterrorism.


----------



## mpd61

Javert said:


> disband the SP troop and Massport PD.Take that money and create a proper AP PD competent in physical security, critical asset protection and Antiterrorism.


 Hey!
Stop making sense you! This is your last warning............


----------



## Sooty

DPH1992 said:


> We respond to calls in Seaport, but they also respond to calls in the Seaport. It’s kind of like the Switzerland of Boston.
> 
> They publicly state that it’s their jurisdiction though. I’ve never really understood why they’re there outside of it just being a money grab for them.
> 
> I’m not even sure how it breaks down to who responds to what or where incoming goes to. It’s not my district, but I can imagine there’s a lot of instances where both of us show up to a call. Better that than the alternative of thinking “We’ll let them respond to that” and nobody showing up.



The BPD brassy types have units respond regardless because the calls go in to their 911 system. 
Makes sense. 
What doesn't, is the "don't give State the info" which they've been caught doing and peers have confirmed. 

Someone here once had a great analogy for it - something like "it used to be an ugly duckling, pain in the arse, no money in it, 
nobody wanted it so State said "ok we'll handle it" - then it was developed, got pretty, and profitable, and eeevvvry one wanted it. "

Basically something to that effect. 

The grab for the Fed $$ by Boston pol's and such, was most apparent when the very FIRST group of cell sites they took over, covered that area. 😉


----------



## PBC FL Cop

EUPD377 said:


> My aunt was staying in a hotel or AirBNB in the Seaport a while back, and someone broke into her car. She called to report it, and a BPD officer came out and said he’d take a report. He took all the info for a report and left. A little bit later, a trooper showed up and said HE’D take a report, then he took all the info and left. Not long after, a Massport cop materialized, said it was HER jurisdiction, and SHE’D need to take the report. She then collected all the info, and left. We’re still not sure if there were three reports written, no reports, or any amount in between. When she called insurance, they were just as confused who they needed to talk to. The whole thing is a mess.


Which agency solved the case???


----------



## DPH1992

Pretty sure this is how it looks in the Seaport when calls are responded to..


----------



## Hush

PBC FL Cop said:


> Which agency solved the case???




Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## PBC FL Cop

How many agencies does it take to solve a vehicle burglary in MA...evidently more than three


----------



## Hush

PBC FL Cop said:


> How many agencies does it take to solve a vehicle burglary in MA...evidently more than three


Wait, agencies are SOLVING vehicle burglaries?


----------



## Sooty

Y'all aren't getting it. 
BPD gets all the telephone calls, it's up to them to refer it to MSP. 
Sometimes they do, many times they don't. 

Thus was an occasion of an overdose at the beach and there was an MSP cruiser sitting right there, but until he heard it over Boston's police radio had no knowledge of it. 
And he was carrying Narcan. Right. Freaking. There. 
No sharesies almost cost a life.


----------



## Hush

Sooty said:


> Y'all aren't getting it.
> BPD gets all the telephone calls, it's up to them to refer it to MSP.
> Sometimes they do, many times they don't.
> 
> Thus was an occasion of an overdose at the beach and there was an MSP cruiser sitting right there, but until he heard it over Boston's police radio had no knowledge of it.
> And he was carrying Narcan. Right. Freaking. There.
> No sharesies almost cost a life.


Well..., I better not express my opinion on resurrecting the walking dead 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## DPH1992

Sooty said:


> Y'all aren't getting it.
> BPD gets all the telephone calls, it's up to them to refer it to MSP.
> Sometimes they do, many times they don't.
> 
> Thus was an occasion of an overdose at the beach and there was an MSP cruiser sitting right there, but until he heard it over Boston's police radio had no knowledge of it.
> And he was carrying Narcan. Right. Freaking. There.
> No sharesies almost cost a life.


It’s ironic because anytime I roll by Carson Beach in Boston it’ll be littered with MSP and yet.. they don’t even receive incoming.


----------



## LA Copper

Sooty said:


> Thus was an occasion of an overdose at the beach and there was an MSP cruiser sitting right there, but until he heard it over Boston's police radio had no knowledge of it.
> 
> And he was carrying Narcan. Right. Freaking. There.
> No sharesies almost cost a life.


Sooty,

Just out of curiosity, if the Statie was sitting "right there," how did whoever called 911 not see the Statie sitting "Right there" and wave them over?


----------



## CCCSD

LA Copper said:


> Sooty,
> 
> Just out of curiosity, if the Statie was sitting "right there," how did whoever called 911 not see the Statie sitting "Right there" and wave them over?


The same way a hubba head tried to sell me dope as we sat in a gloss white four door Chevy with cop interior, in full uniform…


----------



## Edmizer1

Hush said:


> Someone related to me was hired by Massport as a consultant on how to reduce costs and increase efficiency. When he saw how large the budget for MSP was, he was told "don't worry about that, we can't touch it". When he protested that didn't make sense, he was told "MSP tells us what they want for overtime and budget, and we give it to them" with zero oversight or accountability. Typical Massachusetts, using our money to pay patronage to hacks, like how nobody ever had an issue that we paid toll collectors $65k a year to literally take the ticket out of the ticket dispensing machine and hand it to you. This state is rotten and fucked and will never be fixed. Move to NH or any other red state, and even the RMV can be a painless experience compared to anything involving government in MA.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


Saw an article a few years ago where the FAA did an audit of security at international airports and said that Logan was the only the airport that was not following protocols because they were not stationing police officers at certain critical locations. Massport's response was that they were paying MSP overtime to cover the locations.


----------



## Edmizer1

Javert said:


> Easy on the Massport crew. It’s just a bunch of moderately connected sign holders who need a job. A hack holding pattern, like the court officers… but with a FT academy. And for good pay. There ok. I don’t think I’d wanna walk into a sideways call or violent fight with any of em thou.
> 
> disband the SP troop and Massport PD.Take that money and create a proper AP PD competent in physical security, critical asset protection and Antiterrorism.


Howie Carr did a story a few years ago citing a bunch of residents of East Boston who about 25 years earlier were fighting the expansion of Logan. Several of them were 25 years later retiring from Massport.


----------



## Nhcop

TheSnowman said:


> When it comes to MSP, nothing surprises me anymore. Glad I left that fucking place.


Weren’t you the one talking crap before an RTT? Did you make it through?


----------



## TheSnowman

Nhcop said:


> Weren’t you the one talking crap before an RTT? Did you make it through?


Yes to both of your questions.


----------



## Sooty

LA Copper said:


> Sooty,
> 
> Just out of curiosity, if the Statie was sitting "right there," how did whoever called 911 not see the Statie sitting "Right there" and wave them over?


Maybe didn't want the po-leece there? He was sitting in the grass between the parking lot and gazebo, incident was going on on the beach by the snack bar. 
3 sec ride over...


----------



## MetroWest22

Hush said:


> The MSP isn't interested in defunding the police....they strong arm Massport into giving them the amount of overtime the MSP says they want. The top hacks get paid $200K a year, they're all about funding...their bank accounts.
> This is a purge of anyone who dares think for themselves. If they treat their own troopers this deplorably over a NONEXISTENT and unenforceable vaccine "mandate" (Biden held a press conference nothing has been signed into actual law) how are the Nuremberg boys going to treat the average citizen when they're turned loose to confiscate firearms?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


I never understood that… Massport has its own Pd.. has to be cheaper to just put its own officers at the airport like NY/NJ port authority does?


----------



## Hush

bUt wE'rE jUsT fOLLowiNG oRdeRs.
Every single one of the spineless hacks enforcing this are enemies of the public. The corruption, theft, sexual harassment, and domestic violence that has been ignored or broomed...but THIS is where they draw the line? When things get back to normal, these souless hacks should vaccinate themselves with 230gr JHP pills.








Mass State Trooper Who Went Viral For Feeding Homeless Woman In Fall River Gets Fired For Not Getting COVID Vaccine - TB Daily News


We will be discussing this topic on the Live Show tonight at 9 PM. Click here to subscribe to our YouTube channel. Any troopers mentioned in this story are welcomed to email [email protected] if they’d like to come on and share their thoughts. This is Massachusetts State Trooper and...




tbdailynews.com





Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Sooty

Hush said:


> bUt wE'rE jUsT fOLLowiNG oRdeRs.
> Every single one of the spineless hacks enforcing this are enemies of the public. The corruption, theft, sexual harassment, and domestic violence that has been ignored or broomed...but THIS is where they draw the line? When things get back to normal, these souless hacks should vaccinate themselves with 230gr JHP pills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mass State Trooper Who Went Viral For Feeding Homeless Woman In Fall River Gets Fired For Not Getting COVID Vaccine - TB Daily News
> 
> 
> We will be discussing this topic on the Live Show tonight at 9 PM. Click here to subscribe to our YouTube channel. Any troopers mentioned in this story are welcomed to email [email protected] if they’d like to come on and share their thoughts. This is Massachusetts State Trooper and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tbdailynews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


You left out obvious drug/alcohol problems the supervisors won't refer to EAP.
Then feign shock when an employee dies of liver failure. 
You think this shit only happens on the sworn side?


----------



## Hush

I know LE suicide is a serious topic, and I don't take it lightly. In the current anti-LE atmosphere, to take exemplary and compassionate troopers like the ones above and not only ruin their careers but humiliate them on the way out the door over something as flimsy and questionable and obviously politically driven such as this? The reckoning on the other side of this should result in those at the top who ordered this, and those who unquestioningly carried out those orders, being stripped of their benefits and pensions, publicly ostracized, imprisoned, and yeah....theres a few who should self-select as well. When they won't even stand up for eachother.....what chance does an ordinary citizen have against government tyranny?


----------



## RodneyFarva

There was a young man from Massachusetts, That man fought in world war II and when he returned home he ran for the House of Representative after he achieved that he then moved on to the Senate. He held a further goal to become the leader of our nation. Now its true he was a democrat, but a democrat who loved his country and upheld its constitution and bill of rights, he fervently believed in and held the upmost respect for our laws and the principles of our country. He was a good man. So in 1960 he ran for office of the president of the united states and ultimately won. he had been elected by "we" the people in 1961. 

During his term there were a few scandals one of them being "The bay of pigs invasion" that was later preceded by the Cuban missile crisis. There was a third CIA proposed operation called "Operation Northwoods (Declassified in 1992)". This plan was to create false flags terrorist attacks on American soil then pin it on the Cuban dictatorship to justify a full on invasion by the US into Cuba. When this op was presented to the president and he out right rejected it and admonished Brig. Gen. Edward Lansdale, the person who tried to hatch this plan. The president being so disgusted stated "I will splinter the CIA into a thousand pieces and scatter it into the wind." Not to long after he made this quote and on a sunny November Texas day this man from Massachusetts was removed from his office... by a bullet, fired by what we were told was a lone shooter who was faithful to a certain communist political party. 

Even to this day the assassination of John Fitzgerald Kennedy remains open for debate. Some say it was single man that was a good shot. Some say it was the work of the mob. and others believe it was even one of our own government agencies gone rogue so they could stay in business. 

My point to this and how I think it pertains to the MSP is that they can't afford dissension in the ranks and will do anything to prevent it, so they have cut off the nose to spite the face even if it includes smearing and terminating good troopers while at the same time allowing the shitty ones continue to march on, and in some cases to promotion. Trooper Luke Bonin was, and fuck it still is, the epitome of a Trooper and Cop. Anyone can become a "Police officer" or a "Statie" all it takes is an academy a uniform and the ability to write a ticket and follow orders. Being a Cop on the other hand, or a true blue Trooper takes a special kind of person. Someone who will help the weak. Someone who will hold the line. Someone who will lead the way. Someone who will drop everything to help a brother. Someone that has empathy, care and compassion for those who they were sworn to protect. Someone who stood by and upheld the MSP ethics. They had all of this, in this trooper and the many other that were let go or forced into retirement. The brass simply didn't care and found it was easier to just throw them all away because of their pig headed pride and the refusal to take "no" for a answer. The failure of this administration to back the men and woman who patrol the streets will be a stain on the Massachusetts State Police until the end of days.


----------



## Hush

Wow, well said. If thats the case, then it's time to burn that organization and it's history to the ground. Like the FBI, an agency I used to hold in great esteem now I see as a corrupt politically run joke. Not the men and women out actually doing the job, but the corruption and rot at the top. Both are beyond an enema I'm afraid, both should be dismantled.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva

Hush said:


> Wow, well said. If thats the case, then it's time to burn that organization and it's history to the ground. Like the FBI, an agency I used to hold in great esteem now I see as a corrupt politically run joke. Not the men and women out actually doing the job, but the corruption and rot at the top. Both are beyond an enema I'm afraid, both should be dismantled.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


And under a new governor that may happen, even now with police reform coming into play I predict there will be systematic removal of town and municipal police officers in Massachusetts I would put money on seeing things like "Worcester county police dept." Its been done in other states, the state is testing the waters with at first its PSAPs, then next step is part-time cops then we will move campus and the SSPO guys, Trial court guys will be merged into what ever county. Some day there will be officer that one day they are on patrol, next day they are assigned to Middlesex dist court or jail duty.

Alright I got to go and adjust my tin foil hat and take my meds.


----------



## Roy Fehler

RodneyFarva said:


> And under a new governor that may happen, even now with police reform coming into play I predict there will be systematic removal of town and municipal police officers in Massachusetts I would put money on seeing things like "Worcester county police dept." Its been done in other states, the state is testing the waters with at first its PSAPs, then next step is part-time cops then we will move campus and the SSPO guys, Trial court guys will be merged into what ever county. Some day there will be officer that one day they are on patrol, next day they are assigned to Middlesex dist court or jail duty.
> 
> Alright I got to go and adjust my tin foil hat and take my meds.


There’s been a regional police law on the books for many decades in Massachusetts, and it’s only been used once (Hardwick & New Braintree). Municipalities, especially small towns, don’t like losing their autonomy and ability to hire “their” people.

Dreams of sheriffs getting involved in policing, and “county police” in Massachusetts will stay just that; a dream.


----------



## RodneyFarva

So what can be done to stop jt if it becomes mandated by the commonwealth? Alot of troopers expressed thier grievances in 92 during the rmv and registry merger but regardless it still happened over night with a stroke of a pen. I'm not anti or pro regional police but I think its coming down the pike.


----------



## Hush

I don't know about any reconstructions or mergers, but if there was ever a place for the union to take a stand this seems like it. Instead they worry about things like drug testing and GPS tracking . Then again they also donate and endorse almost universally democrat politicians so the union is truly only concerned about the union not its members. If you told me to publicly fuck over one of my peers over a bullshit "mandate" I would tell you to get fucked or I would call out sick. So that tells you who is enforcing these things.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Fehler

RodneyFarva said:


> So what can be done to stop jt if it becomes mandated by the commonwealth? Alot of troopers expressed thier grievances in 92 during the rmv and registry merger but regardless it still happened over night with a stroke of a pen. I'm not anti or pro regional police but I think its coming down the pike.


Apples and moonrocks; the chief executive of the commonwealth (the Governor, then William Weld) wanted the MSP/MDC/RMV/Capitol merger, he’s the one who had the bill filed in the first place. He then sold the legislature a bill of goods that it would save money, so it sailed through Beacon Hill.

New England is somewhat unique in that cities and towns are vested with a lot of autonomy and power; “town meeting” is probably the purest form of democracy left. The PTB for those cities and towns will vehemently opposed any mandatory regional police legislation, which will guarantee its defeat. The only real opposition to the MSP merger came from SPAM, and we know what Beacon Hill thinks of police unions.

As stated, cities and towns could already have regional police, should they so choose. It’s clearly unwanted.


----------



## DPH1992

No way in hell there will ever be anything form like a county/regional force in Massachusetts. Even with the recent troubles for MSP they hold way too much power and political backing in this state for that to ever happen.

I do think they take a little too much on themselves though. I saw them investigating a non-fatal accident in Weymouth/Hingham about a month ago with their scene reconstruction crew... I’m pretty sure Weymouth/Hingham could have handled that just fine.


----------



## Hush

All about that OT

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva

DPH1992 said:


> I’m pretty sure Weymouth/Hingham could have handled that just fine.


Or they could have one of the many newly formed "LEC's" NEMLEC, CEMLEC Ect. ect. called out. For those who know were I work the cities and towns around us are calling out Cemlec for K9, SWAT and Crash recon, it wouldn't surprise me in the near future you see their own Crime scene a kin to CPAC. I'm sure this does not sit well with the state police.


----------



## Hush

It's pretty clear leadership doesn't have your back. All the dirt that got spilled after they jammed up that kid for not falsifying the report in Worcester, now is the time to drop those dimes. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Fehler

DPH1992 said:


> No way in hell there will ever be anything form like a county/regional force in Massachusetts. Even with the recent troubles for MSP they hold way too much power and political backing in this state for that to ever happen.
> 
> I do think they take a little too much on themselves though. I saw them investigating a non-fatal accident in Weymouth/Hingham about a month ago with their scene reconstruction crew... I’m pretty sure Weymouth/Hingham could have handled that just fine.


That has absolutely nothing to do with it. As already stated, regional policing is already a “thing” in Massachusetts, it’s MGL 41-99B through 99K.






General Law - Part I, Title VII, Chapter 41, Section 99B







malegislature.gov





Municipalities can already do it (Hardwick & New Braintree have), and there’s absolutely nothing the state police can do about it. The overwhelming majority of cities and towns have chosen not to, because they simply don’t want it.


----------



## DPH1992

Roy Fehler said:


> That has absolutely nothing to do with it. As already stated, regional policing is already a “thing” in Massachusetts, it’s MGL 41-99B through 99K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Law - Part I, Title VII, Chapter 41, Section 99B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malegislature.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Municipalities can already do it (Hardwick & New Braintree have), and there’s absolutely nothing the state police can do about it. The overwhelming majority of cities and towns have chosen not to, because they simply don’t want it.


Having the ability to do it and actually doing it are two different things.


----------



## Roy Fehler

DPH1992 said:


> Having the ability to do it and actually doing it are two different things.


No kidding, but the fact remains that opposition from the state police is a non-factor, it’s completely and totally in the hands of municipalities to enact it.

I’ve read the relevant statutes multiple times, and have yet to find the “unless the state police oppose it” clause.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Police – Town of Chester, MA


Find information related to the Police in the Town of Chester, Massachusetts.




townofchester.net





The Chester-Blandford Police Department is up and running.


----------



## RodneyFarva

PBC FL Cop said:


> Police – Town of Chester, MA
> 
> 
> Find information related to the Police in the Town of Chester, Massachusetts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townofchester.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chester-Blandford Police Department is up and running.


and more will follow.


----------

